# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Los regantes alertan que de aquí al 20 de marzo la situación se complicará en las zonas del trasvase Tajo-Segura

## FEDE

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...mplicara-zonas

25/02/2015ESPAÑA » MURCIA

*Los regantes alertan que de aquí al 20 de marzo la situación se complicará en las zonas del trasvase Tajo-Segura*



_Trasvase Tajo-Segura (Wikipedia/CC)._






Los regantes han alertado que de aquí al 20 de marzo la situación "se pondrá muy complicada para determinadas zonas regables, las relacionadas con el trasvase Tajo-Segura", por lo que han dado de plazo hasta esa fecha para que el Gobierno central responda con "soluciones inmediatas que se traduzcan en agua, porque no podemos aguantar más". "No queremos más promesas o compromisos de futuro, porque todo eso ya lo llevamos oyendo mucho tiempo", han dicho.
Así lo ha avanzado este martes en rueda de prensa el presidente del Sindicato Central de Regantes del Acueducto Tajo-Segura (Scrats), José Manuel Claver, quien ha dejado claro que como primera medida se plantea hacer una concentración, por determinar la fecha y lugar, y "seguiríamos en escala hasta que se nos atienda", no descartando movilizaciones con la presencia de regantes de Almería y Alicante.
Para ello, el pasado 20 de febrero remitieron por fax una carta al presidente Mariano Rajoy exponiéndole la "grave situación" por la que atraviesan los regantes pero aún no han tenido respuesta. "Valoraremos si es más de lo mismo, promesas a largo plazo, porque de ser así saldremos a la calle", vaticina.
Claver, que ha reconocido "cierta pasividad" con la Confederación Hidrográfica del Segura (CHS), ha recordado que el PP estuvo de su lado con el Memorándum, pero "desde que llegó la situación de sequía y ya alertamos a nuestros regantes, no hay una actitud seria y firme".
"Nos hemos convertidos en convidados de piedra porque nadie nos cuenta nada", ha lamentado Claver, quien ha ironizado que si el PP "estuviera haciendo algo tocarían la trompeta y no lo están haciendo".
Aunque cree que no tiene fines electoralistas la reunión que el presidente de la Comunidad Autónoma, Alberto Garre, acompañado del presidente de la Generalitat Valenciana, Alberto Fabra, va a mantener esta tarde con la ministra de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, Isabel García Tejerina y que Garre "va con ilusión", el presidente del Scrats desconoce si la ministra "tiene capacidad e ideas para solventar esto, porque en este tema no la hemos oído decir nada".
"Cuántos años llevamos hablando del trasvase del Tajo Medio, de Valdecañas, dónde está todo eso", se ha cuestionado Claver, quien considera que sobre el tema del agua "parece que nos ha caído una maldición y estamos siendo tratados de tercera división y ya está bien".
Al mismo tiempo, se ha preguntado si es que "cada año vamos a tener que estar en el filo de la navaja si hay o no hay agua, y esto no es así porque el agua es un elemento básico, es como si no hubiera luz".

----------


## NoRegistrado

También el Tajo Medio que ni Cañete se atrevió a nombrar.
Estos se han fumao algo güeno güeno del paragüeno.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## No Registrado

Tienen que manifestarse contra Dios porque ¿que es eso de que unos años llueva  y otros no?

El tono de esta gente es repugnante, toda España a su servicio, su voracidad no tiene límites...

----------


## pablovelasco

Justo cuando comienza la temporada de verano y hay que empezar a regar con abundancia, y se cultivan las hortalizas de verano que necesitan de mucha agua... Que desastre, esperemos que llueva algo por allí, que pena que el agua que ha caído en la zona del Ebro no hubiera caído por la zona del Tajo.

----------


## termopar

Que pena haber derrochado el agua cuando había, pero desde el segura solo se piensa en el corto plazo y en pedir y pedir.

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Aquí el agua se derrocha poco, entre otras cosas porque es carísima y muy escasa. No creo que haya zonas más eficientes en el uso del agua que levante, la verdad.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Aquí el agua se derrocha poco, entre otras cosas porque es carísima y muy escasa. No creo que haya zonas más eficientes en el uso del agua que levante, la verdad.


Pues se derrocharon 50Hm3 por el ansia de trasvasartrasvasartrasvasar. Aquí se comentó que era mucho mejor guardar el agua en cabecera y cuando hubiera hueco, mandarla. Pero el SCRATS y todos sus mandaos, a piñón.

Como dice un amigo mío, cada vez más amigo, mientras para regar Levante haya que secar un río como el Tajo no hay eficiencia en el uso del agua que valga.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (01-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

* mientras para regar Levante haya que secar un río como el Tajo no hay eficiencia en el uso del agua que valga.*

Pues tu amigo ese no tiene mucha idea, no tiene nada que ver que quede menos agua en cabecera, con el uso que le demos en Levante, y el uso es eficiente, es decir, el Tajo pierde caudal que se aprovecha en Levante de forma eficiente para generar vida.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> * mientras para regar Levante haya que secar un río como el Tajo no hay eficiencia en el uso del agua que valga.*
> 
> Pues tu amigo ese no tiene mucha idea, no tiene nada que ver que quede menos agua en cabecera, con el uso que le demos en Levante, y el uso es eficiente, es decir, el Tajo pierde caudal que se aprovecha en Levante de forma eficiente para generar vida.


 Tú insulta a mi amigo también, que hoy estás sembrao majo.

 Mientras mate el río, no hay eficiencia. Mientras  el trasvase sea deficitario, menos

El caviar del Tajo va a morir a los regadíos murcianas, subvencionado por todos los españoles y su mayor producción es corrupción  y una agricultura que vive de la subvención e insostenible, económica y medioambientalmente.

Saludos. Miguel.

PD Pensaba al principio que eras un trabajador del campo normal, ahora veo lo que me decían, no estás nada más que para provocar. Pero has pinchado en hueso majo.

----------


## No Registrado

Sí ya lo sabemos, vosotros los beneficios, nosotros los perjuicios, y vamos a luchar todo lo que podamos para cambiar esto, cuenta con ello.

----------


## pablovelasco

*Tú insulta a mi amigo también, que hoy estás sembrao majo.*

Decir eso es insultar??? Joder, pues entonces anda que no me habeis insultado veces. Claro, pero es que yo me lo merezco.


*subvencionado por todos los españoles*

Vamos a ver, si el estado no inyecta dinero no se puede hablar de subvención, y sí el matiz es muy importante, no es lo mismo dejar de ingresar que gastar.
En el trasvase no se puede hablar de subvención, por ley es ilegal, y le animo que denuncie a los tribunales competentes si hay alguna partida presupuestaria para el trasvase.

*y una agricultura que vive de la subvención e insostenible*

La agricultura tampoco está subvencionada directamente, verás, las subvenciones son para mejoras tecnológicas, mejora estructural, etc... Y, en cualquier caso, no solo la de levante, sino la de toda España recibe esas ayudas, en gran parte del fondo europeo.
Y no solo la agricultura, el sector automoviístico recibe subvenciones, el sector de las renovables recibe subvenciones, los sindicatos y partidos políticos están subvencionados, las autopistas de peaje están subvencionadas, la minería está subvencionada... Por no hablar de la educación y la sanidad pública, transporte público, contratación en pymes, etc, etc...

http://www.axesor.es/BLOG/post/2013/...de-Espana.aspx

Mire las empresas más subvencionadas. Por cierto sale mercedes-benz... La leche!

Aquí que se trate a todos por igual y ya está, si dice que se acabe la bonificación (que no subvención) que el estado dio a las hidroeléctricas cuando se hizo el trasvase, por pérdida de ingresos, pues que se acabe también la ayuda para contratar a desempleados, que también es una bonificación fiscal, o que quiten el transporte público subvencionado, o que no subvencionen el sector automovilístico y ya está. Si ese es el modelo de estado que propugna, es respetable.
Otra cosa que me gustaría señalar es que es mucho más peligroso para un sector la subvención que la bonificación. 


*Sí ya lo sabemos, vosotros los beneficios, nosotros los perjuicios*

Me puede explicar en que le perjudica en su día a día que por Aranjuez pasen 6m3/s en lugar de 14??? Su trabajo depende de ello?? Su forma de vivir depende de ello?? Yo creo que el perjuicio es de ámbito sentimental, y algo ecológico, pero los beneficios, según mi opinión lo compensan. Y de los beneficios que se genera aquí con el agua esa, también os beneficiais vosotros. Cualquier producción de riqueza en un país genera beneficios para todos.

----------


## No Registrado

> *Sí ya lo sabemos, vosotros los beneficios, nosotros los perjuicios*
> 
> Me puede explicar en que le perjudica en su día a día que por Aranjuez pasen 6m3/s en lugar de 14??? Su trabajo depende de ello?? Su forma de vivir depende de ello?? Yo creo que el perjuicio es de ámbito sentimental, y algo ecológico, pero los beneficios, según mi opinión lo compensan. Y de los beneficios que se genera aquí con el agua esa, también os beneficiais vosotros. Cualquier producción de riqueza en un país genera beneficios para todos.


No te quieres enterar de la realidad y así es imposible discutir con usted. Nosotros sufrimos cortes de agua en cuanto hay sequía porque ustedes se llevan el agua para regar. Y por supuesto que cargarse el medio ambiente es en mi zona es sufrir un perjuicio, eso es evidente para todos. Y no, cuando hay que pagarles el agua (me da igual con subvenciíon que no cobrando el Estado lo que vale el enviarla), no hay beneficios para todos, por mucho que se empeñe.

----------

